# Hood clearance and RPM intake



## Norms68 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey guys,

Been emailing butler performance and they suggest e RPM intake for my build. I thought I read that it makes the carb sit an inch higher. I may have clearance issues.

Anyone run a RPM on their 68 GTO?

Will I have a clearance issue?

Thanks


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey Norm, 

You might be able to mill some material off the top of the carb flange to make up some of the height problems. That and a drop base air cleaner should help.

Milling the top of the manifold will decrease plenum volume but that can be made up to a degree by some plenum porting.


----------



## Norms68 (Jul 17, 2013)

I forgot to mention. I'm not sure if my 68 is original ram air but I do have the upper ram air pan with open ports and the lower pan with seals. 

Not sure if that would make a difference or not.


----------



## Norms68 (Jul 17, 2013)

Just did the ball of foil method that I found online. Looks good! 2 plus inches to work with!


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

ALKYGTO said:


> Hey Norm,
> 
> You might be able to mill some material off the top of the carb flange to make up some of the height problems. That and a drop base air cleaner should help.
> 
> Milling the top of the manifold will decrease plenum volume but that can be made up to a degree by some plenum porting.


:agree

A drop base air cleaner with an air filter style lid will solve your clearence issue and allow the motor to breath nicely. Same issue on my '66. Used a 1" drop base and the hood shuts juuuuust barely


----------



## groovedown (Jun 13, 2010)

Use a spectre 9804 I have one on my 69 with a quick fuel Carb, ramair hood and rpm intake which is more like 2 inches taller over the ramair. Even with a drop base anything over 9" diameter will hit the vent door assembly. Tried a 9" with the extra filter on top and it killed my dyno results. A plenum or running a ram air intake. Butler knows their stuff I got my Doug headers from them


----------

